# Great links for running apache, php and mysql chrooted!

## paradox508

in my many hours of googling i have found some great articles on apache/php/mysql security

anyone looking to run a website with dynamic content, who is concerned about security, should check these out.

How to 'chroot' an Apache tree with Linux and Solaris (much thanx to Ixion for this link!)

http://penguin.epfl.ch/chroot.html

Securing Apache: Step-By-Step

http://www.securityfocus.com/infocus/1694

Securing PHP: Step-By-Step

http://www.securityfocus.com/infocus/1706

Securing Mysql: Step-By-Step

http://www.securityfocus.com/infocus/1726

I hope these help any one who was having as much trouble as I was finding info on running these in a chroot jail.

Pax Universalis

'Dox

----------

## adamtheo

I've just set up an apache2 server to run TWiki. I'm taking a look into the apache security links here since I've become very interested/concerned about security. Thanks!

----------

